# Edisto Beach considers limiting surf fishing



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

https://www.carolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=15409


----------



## AndyK (Mar 8, 2017)

I can see both sides of the argument. I think before banning surf fishing, they should try putting up signs with etiquette recommendations for both fishermen and swimmers.

It can obviously be dangerous for swimmers. Even if you have a decent buffer from your line to any swimmers, you can't prevent something you hook from running lateral down the coast. Because of this, I always pull my gear in when the beach gets the least bit crowded out of courtesy to the beach-goers who are also courteous. They may be on vacation and it's the only day in their life they see the ocean.

On the other hand, if the beach is fairly empty and some idiot parents are too lazy to set up camp 50 yards away and let their idiot kids swim on top of me, it's game on. If they get hooked I consider it natural selection. And don't even get me started on surfers. They are by far the worst.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Beach litter? Are you joking? Safety, yes, but to treat surf fishermen as litterbugs, no way. Not even a poor excuse for banning fishing during certain hours. Beachgoers are the worst. All you have to do is go to areas like Myrtle Beach and Ocean Isle and look at the beach in the late afternoon. Ocean Isle banned tents/shelters a couple of years ago because people come to the beach and walk off at the end of the week and leave their crap on the sand. By at Wally World and dispose of on the beach. I have watched entire families dig holes and bury beer cans, huggies, etc. I don't know a surf fisherman that leaves any trash on the beach. Why trash an area that you care so much about. And safety, if the stupid parents would teach their kids to stay away from a rod in the hand or in a spike, there would be no safety issue. Most of us cast far enough out that no kid can get out that far. I have never left terminal tackle on a beach and I know I speak for millions of surf fisherman. I have a son and a grandson and I think about them and generations of kids who do not need to step on a hook. And don't get me started about my broken foot due to a tent stake left on a beach.....


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

No non fishing beach goer gives a flying pigs ass about someone fishing. I have never fished in SC. but people are the same everywhere. The beach on assateague island VA. where I fish the most often is horrible for the tourons. Especially during the bird closures when you can't drive down the beach and get away from them. People will watch you bomb baits then walk right out in front of you and swim in the rip your fishing in, makes no sense. During the late summer when the Whiting are starting to show is generally when the orv is closed so the birds and turtles can have an orgie without getting plowed over by a jeep. During this time it is at its worst. If you can get a cast out after 10 am, the only way to get people out the water is to hook into a large enough shark. And then they only clear out for 15 minutes or so. Good luck with you right to fish, normally the group that generates the largest revenue will get their way.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Only thing about the proposal is that if it passes, and they view it as being successful, it might lead to further proposals placing further restrictions. You can't really fish during those hours in the summer months anyway in many beaches. There are always exceptions and areas that have less traffic, and it would be a shame to have those spots shut down with a blanket ordinance.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

People need to bombard the local politicians with calls and messages opposing this proposal. Let them know their vote on this proposal will be remembered at the next local election. They can be replaced by politicians that are more fishing friendly.


----------

